# cycling shorts- how tight?



## framesti

I know shoes should be tight fitting, but how tight should shorts be? Of course looser is more comfortable.


----------



## cxwrench

no, looser is not more comfortable. if your shorts are too loose the chamois moves around and you'll quickly find this is definitely not comfortable. the should be zero loose material...skin tight, or a little bit tighter. if you ever snag your shorts on the saddle when sitting back down after pedalling standing up, they're too loose.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

If you restrict movement, circulation or feel pinch spots you've gone to far but they should be pretty tight.

By the way it's not a given that shoes should be tight. some people like tight shoes but a lot get them fit like street shoes. you don't want any shloshing around of course but tight isn't necessarily the way to go either. Whatever works for you.


----------



## PJ352

Kind of a trick question. I think most experienced cyclists know and recognize the 'right' fit, but describe it differently. In other words, arguing semantics. 

As an example, I wouldn't use the words loose or tight to describe correctly fitting cycling specific attire or footwear. I always think 'snug' says it best - and relating to shoes 'just snug', and that's _after_ riding for a period of time. 

Loose attire might be comfortable for a stroll in the park, but definitely not cycling. And tight fitting shoes (IMO/E) better the odds of experiencing fit issues (commonly, numbness).


----------



## mmlee

Just bought new bibs (Pearl Izumi P.R.O) and I went with a little tighter. L was snug but M was a little tight but still comfortable. Since I lost 12lbs in last 3 months of cycling I also went with the anticipation that I would loose a little more weight.  Did 20 mile ride today and the bibs felt great and will still be able to wear them after I loose another 10+lbs. :thumbsup:

Take Care,
Mark


----------



## sbob

I go with snug but not constricting


----------



## mpre53

If my voice goes up an octave, they're too tight.


----------



## Ibashii

Think second skin.

Better-quality stuff will get you to that second-skin place easier, but even the lower-end models of good manufacturers will allow you a good snug fit without paying Assos prices. Really low-end stuff seems to go directly from too loose to too restrictive.

I recommend you put on your thinnest tighty-whities and try on some different brands and chamois: chances are you'll stumble onto a few brands/models that really work for your size and shape. Once you know that--and have had a chance to see how different shorts/bibs work in different conditions, how they wear, etc.--then you can keep your eyes open for deals and buy when the price is right (think off-season, shorts in fall/winter, pants in spring/summer), not when you NEED something right away and are thus forced to pay retail.


----------



## yzfrider2

i have the same question, this being my first pair of cycling shorts, i bought pearl izumi pro bibs, went with large, the chart says 34.5-37.5 waist. i wear in 34 in jeans, these bibs however are pretty snug, they feel good, except on the boys, they really snug the boys up, causing a "camel toe"!.......is this a normal occurance?will they loosen up with time? i got em off ebay for a good price, so its kind of a hassel to return....im glad someone else posted about fit 1st....didnt want to get laughed off the forum!!
thanks guys


----------



## cxwrench

hopefully they don't loosen up much...you want them to be, as everyone here is recommending, 'quite snug'. you don't want 'the boys' jostling around freely. the chamois should be held in the proper position by the bibs, so that every time you stand up and sit again it is in the correct spot. unless 'the boys' are going numb, you're fine.


----------



## Yamabushi

yzfrider2 said:


> i have the same question, this being my first pair of cycling shorts, i bought pearl izumi pro bibs, went with large, the chart says 34.5-37.5 waist. i wear in 34 in jeans, these bibs however are pretty snug, they feel good, except on the boys, they really snug the boys up, causing a "camel toe"!.......is this a normal occurance?will they loosen up with time? i got em off ebay for a good price, so its kind of a hassel to return....im glad someone else posted about fit 1st....didnt want to get laughed off the forum!!
> thanks guys


I also have a pair of Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Unfortunately, the 4D pad they have definitely wants to camel toe! Here in Japan the top of the line pad is the 3D Neo which, IMHO, is a much better pad than the 4D available Stateside. For the record, they've actually just released a 3D Neo Plus here, but regrettably it's a step backward from the superior 3D Neo. 3D Neo for me, all the way!


----------



## mmlee

yzfrider2 said:


> causing a "camel toe"!.......is this a normal occurance?


It is with mine as well, I also have the PI PRO's. The camel toe seems to be common with the PI PRO's due to the 4D. I've tried everything within reason to rid of camel toe but can't seem to make it go away either. It's a good thing I only wear it when I'm riding and not go walking around in public in my PI PRO's :blush2:

Take Care,
Mark


----------



## fiets

Maybe a bit off-topic, however related to the posts above: how do you know if your chamois fits exactly where it is supposed to? For example there's not much of a difference b/n M and L size in a particular brand of bike shorts for me, but the fit of the chamois - is it supposed to cover all the way beyond your sit bones?


----------



## cxwrench

fiets said:


> Maybe a bit off-topic, however related to the posts above: how do you know if your chamois fits exactly where it is supposed to? For example there's not much of a difference b/n M and L size in a particular brand of bike shorts for me, but the fit of the chamois - is it supposed to *cover all the way beyond your sit bones*?


well yeah...you're supposed to be sitting on it.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

I am a size 'L', I know this is very subjective, but am using XL shorts, fitting but not tight.

Different brands have different sizes as well so good to try out ... My shorts are Altura and my long fleece tights from Endura is only a size M. ???


----------



## rydbyk

like a glove. spandex baby!


----------



## Ibashii

Thread dredge...Tuesday??

///unless your voice is changing, they're not too tight.


----------



## Akirasho

... as long as it's back up... shorts should be tight enuff to make the possiblity of offspring questionable yet loose enuff to make God kill kittens as you blistfully enjoy each rhythmic stroke of the pedals... (anyone gotta smoke I could bum?)


----------



## Trek2.3

Or you can get a Moonsaddle and ride in a nylon swim suit. With that saddle, there are no concerns about the "boys". No chamois, no grease, no smell, 90 minutes to air dry, change once a day, etc.

Looks funny, feels great, lasts too (9,000 miles on 1 of mine).


----------



## cxwrench

moonsaddle? no thanks...i don't just sit on my saddle, i use it for bike control, as do most riders.


----------



## Yamabushi

cxwrench said:


> moonsaddle? no thanks...i don't just sit on my saddle, i use it for bike control, as do most riders.


Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek2.3

In over 9,000 miles, I found the only thing I can't do with a Moonsaddle is ride "no hands." Since I don't care to do that anyway, it's no problem.


----------



## framesti

Some shorts now are "compression shorts," tight in the legs. So it is = a trick question but I guess it has to big enough to cover the hip/sitting area.


----------



## brady1

What I hate is that it takes so long to find that perfect pair. At least it has for me. There are a few contenders but a pair of Castelli bib shorts I have are probably the most comfortable.

I also have a pair of Voler shorts that fit great. I would say almost perfect except that the chamois is a little wide. The seam rubs my inner thighs after a couple hours.

Capo is nice too but I found the chamois a little thin, especially on long gravel rides.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I won't comment on the shorts, but cycling shoes are *NOT* supposed to fit tightly. They should fit like good running shoes. As you ride your feet will swell & if your shoes are too tight you might be in for some serious discomfort. You might also consider that in cool or cold weather you'll want to add heavier socks. If your feet are crowded they'll be colder because some of the circulation will be blocked. When buying shoes shop for them near the end of the day when your feet are at their largest. If you're buying them on line try them on at the end of the day.


----------



## Newnan3

Ok so im glad im not the only one that gets the camel toe with the PI pro bibs.....I tend to not wear when i ride with the lady friends.


----------



## Yamabushi

Newnan3 said:


> Ok so im glad im not the only one that gets the camel toe with the PI pro bibs.....I tend to not wear when i ride with the lady friends.


That's the best time to wear them! You can explain to them how you understand women's issues. It's a terrific opener!


----------



## rydbyk

framesti said:


> I know shoes should be tight fitting, but how tight should shorts be? Of course looser is more comfortable.


You should reverse your theories completely imo.


----------



## SFTifoso

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but let me rephrase the question. How easy should the shorts part of the bib go on? I have to squat a couple of times, and push the chamois up a couple times to get them to fit properly. Also, should there be a "break in" period? Seems like my PI bib shorts get more comfortable after 3 rides. Thanks.


----------



## kps88

Yup,, me too. I wore XL quest PI shorts all last year. I had issues with some baginess and my chamois getting stuck on the seat. I'm thicker in the trunk/legs area. I wear size 34 jeans and size L shirt (190 lbs). But have dedicated myself to lose 15 pounds by April. So got two new pairs of Bibs in size LARGE. Both PI. One Elite inrcool and other PRO inrcool. I wore the Elite and they weren't real bad, just tighter than my PI XL shorts. I only wore once until weather got too cold. The chamois seemed to ride up/bunch a little more than the shorts did. But I know the XL was too big. I couldn't tell you how many times I got my butt pinched from the shorts/seat. So I had to go wit L. Is there some kind of "break in" period?


----------



## JStrube

I received a pair of Specialized bib shorts for Christmas in size XL, which is what I have been bought in other cheaper brands. Loved the chamois feel, but the leg bands were loose & floppy. These were BG RBX. So, I returned them & bought a Large SL COMP Bib short, as they were out of the 2012 RBX. They feel much better, though I wish I had the nicer chamois. After buying these, I doubt I will wear my $39 size XL Shimano bibs unless I can't wash the nice ones.

Differences are that the chamois on the specialized comes up over my junk, while with the Shimanos, my junk kind of peeks over the top, so I feel like I am always pulling & tugging to make them comfortable. Not sure if this is a sizing issue, or a quality issue.


----------

